# Polished and carnauba wax'd



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks lush in the sun despite it being silver...!


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Good effort.

What's wrong with silver?


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Not my personal preference of colour should I have been able to choose from the colour chart!


----------



## Paulc1990 (Sep 13, 2012)

That looks really smart


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice pipes!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Lovely and clean fella. Pipes look a little excited. .hehe. What suspension drop have you got ?


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Templar said:


> Lovely and clean fella. Pipes look a little excited. .hehe. What suspension drop have you got ?


I really want to tuck the pipes in a bit!

I bought it with Sports suspension which according to Audi is 10mm. It looks lower though to be honest?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

chaznik said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a little lower than 10mm if im honest. 
Regarding the tailpipes, a custom exhaust centre could chop them down to suit for only a few ££'s im sure. They would only need to chop a section from behind the tail pipes and weld them back on. You would never know. Think it would look a bit better.

Jase.


----------

